

Using the Datastore API in JavaScript - nigekelly
https://www.dropbox.com/developers/datastore/tutorial/js

======
davidjgraph
As someone who integrated Google Drive as storage using JavaScript when that
came out last year, I've been following Dropbox's efforts closely.

The keyword there is "JavaScript", i.e. the application talks directly to the
storage from the browser, traffic (data) doesn't have to go via the
application providers servers. I've talked to a lot of people who prefer the
idea of bringing their own storage and virtually all much prefer direct comms
with the storage back-end (once it's explained). Privacy is always high up the
list of important things for users.

Dropbox started on this a bit later than Google, but as a developer I've been
very impressed with the direction they are taking at technical level and the
way they've listened to what developers have fed back. I'm liking their
platform from a dev perspective more and more.

I'm rarely positive about anything, it causes me pain. If any part of the
above is quoted, I will deny it.

------
dirtyaura
Dropbox-as-a-backend is an interesting angle compared to other cloud providers
as the user can be truly in control of his data.

Does anyone know who is leading DataStore efforts inside Dropbox? I'd like to
chat as we have something complimentary coming.

~~~
3pt14159
I did it once about 1.5 years ago and the latency fucking killed me. Over a
second is not ok. Need sub 200 ms.

